# Tivo Edge reliability



## porkenstein (Aug 11, 2002)

I am still using two of my Tivo premier 2 tuners as I live in a place that still broadcasts analog and that is my only choice. I had a Tivo Bolt OTA and it was the biggest pos and lasted just a few months and I swore I would never but a Tivo again but I really would like another for OTA. Just wondering what the reliability of the Tivo Edge OTA is as I don't want to end up with another junk device. My very old premiers are still working perfectly.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

After your Premiere, newer TiVo boxes are only digital. If a Bolt worked, then your reception is digital. I don't have an Edge, so no comment on that.


----------



## porkenstein (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes I am talking about OTA and yes it is digital. My provider where I live is still broadcasting in analog so that's why I am still using my 2 premiers. I live in a 55+ age community so they receive the signal from direct tv but unfortunately they rebroadcast in analog. Just need a new OtA reciever and I no longer trust Tivo is why I was asking if the Edge ota is any better that the worthless bolt. It's a mute point anyway as I just found out the edge ota only has 2 tuners. Oh well. Never died from missing a tv program. Stick with my 2 premiers for local cable.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

My bolt has been running OK since 2016, for what that’s worth, a full five years now.

That completely sucks that they’re mucking up the signal! I guess just to appease people who have TVs older than 2008, and don’t have a digital converter box


----------

